# Allstar 1206



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the weight rating is for this blank. Looking for something in the solid 4oz range. Also is $110.00 a decent price for this blank.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If no ones answers you today, I will provide information tonight. I have the info but not at work - I have a All Star blank specs guide at home...

I've built lots of rods on the All Star 1265 blanks. Yours (1206) is a 10' rod with "6" power. Probably 1-4 ounces. The 1265 that I have are '5" power blanks rated at 1-3 oz...

Sandcrab


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, looking to get a couple Pomp-Mullet rods built. Blanks were recommened to me this past weekend while in Hatteras. How does the price sound-$110.00 each?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My 1265 blank cost me $105. I'd take a dozen more if I could find them - Luv AS!  I built them as conventionals and spinners. Match it up with a good spinning reel or conventional (ABU 6500 CS Mag) and you'll be slinging some metal! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*All Star 1206 Specs*

Blank Name: BGSW 1206-2
Length: 10'
Pieces: 2
Weight range: 2-4 oz
Line: 10-20 
Rod Action: Mod-Fast
Tip size: 9.0
Butt Diameter: 0.870
Blank weight: 8 4/9 oz
Price: $120.00

I use 30 lb test braid on my 1265. The "sweet spot" on this rod would be around 3 oz. The price was as of a couple of years ago - All Star has since then stopped making these blanks...

Sandcrab


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I may re-think these blanks because I really want something that will throw 4 safely.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Might want to look into the Rainshadow blanks or the Mudhole Surf Rocket blanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Will do


----------

